

Nemesis: a Rake like task management for Haskell with a nice DSL (BSD3 license) - henning
http://github.com/nfjinjing/nemesis/tree/master

======
jamesbritt
It looks great, but I just installed it via cabal and the examples on the
github page fail to parse.

Does it require a particular version of of ghc?

I have:

    
    
        Glasgow Haskell Compiler, Version 6.10.2, for Haskell 98, stage 2 booted by GHC version 6.10.1
    

edit: After some guesswork I managed to build a cabal package from the source
and re-installed, and it looks good. Perhaps something in the readme should
mention steps needed to build from source?

------
tumult
Super cool. Gonna play with it later tonight. Thanks for the link.

------
xtho
Make it "a rake like task management written in Haskell with a nice DSL for
everyone" and I'll take a look. Why would a want to use a task management tool
that is explicitly targeted at a single language?

~~~
edmccaffrey
It's not targeted at a single language. Just like rake with regards to ruby, I
could use this to perform tasks unrelated to haskell code.

~~~
xtho
The short description says "a rake like task management tool _____for______
haskell". It doesn't say "written in haskell".

